# What happened to SwiftKey 3 auto correct with Jelly Bean?



## Tom Ace (Jun 11, 2011)

Since flashing a JB rom, my SwiftKey stopped auto correcting. It will still predict the next word (which may seem like it auto correct) but if you do something like miss the first letter it will not correct it.

I tried deleting the language pack in SwiftKey and reinstalling it, but no dice.

Is it working for anyone else?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Has this issue before (on ICS rom) 
I checked the MD5 and it matched.
Flash a different JB rom is all I have to say.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Prediction works for me on jelly belly. Try restarting swiftkey or wiping cache.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hajabooja (Jul 9, 2011)

SwiftKey seems to act strange for me as well in Jelly Bean. Sometimes it corrects and sometimes not. Pretty annoying.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dric64 (Jul 15, 2012)

Same probleme here, prediction doesn't work correctly anymore since I migrated to Jelly Bean (for example if you miss the first letter, most of time prediction will failed, despite it was working perfectly under ICS). Wipe cache didn't change anything. There is something wrong with swiftkey + Jelly Bean...


----------



## pedromartinez1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Interesting... I noticed a reduction in corrrection accuracy as well.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

Same here...I actually went back to the stock keyboard for now.....it is actually really nice now that I am back on it....I never used the predictions anyway.


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

Tom Ace said:


> Since flashing a JB rom, my SwiftKey stopped auto correcting. It will still predict the next word (which may seem like it auto correct) but if you do something like miss the first letter it will not correct it.
> 
> I tried deleting the language pack in SwiftKey and reinstalling it, but no dice.
> 
> Is it working for anyone else?


Yep. I'm having this same problem. I have on any JB rom I've tried. It's just an unfortunate con of moving to JB at this time. Hopefully it gets fixed in the near future though =/


----------



## Dric64 (Jul 15, 2012)

Did someone already inform the developpers on their blog / website ?

Edit : OK, done --> http://www.swiftkey.net/number-one-swiftkey-3-android-jelly-bean-google-io#comment-23449


----------



## hajabooja (Jul 9, 2011)

Glad the OP posted this. I thought I was just typing worse than normal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marshallladd (Dec 28, 2011)

Same issue here. Been using the stock keyboard waiting for an update. Swiftkey was the best and I miss it. But stock android is pretty good in the mean time. surprisingly so.


----------



## Dric64 (Jul 15, 2012)

At first sight, problem solved for me, with the today's update.


----------



## inputusername (Jul 6, 2012)

I can't even get Swiftkey to download a language pack. It always gives me a network error. It works fine from the Swiftkey Trial app, but not from the paid app. Anyone ever experience this?


----------



## Dric64 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm still using the trial version...


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

Only issue I am having now is auto correct not working at all when entering text through the stock browser

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone have problems with inserting a period that isn't for the end of a sentence? Like trying typing "dot zip"... It wants to put the period at the prior word.... Driving me up the freaking wall. Bc yanno... We never discuss zip files and all...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anyone have problems with inserting a period that isn't for the end of a sentence? Like trying typing "dot zip"... It wants to put the period at the prior word.... Driving me up the freaking wall. Bc yanno... We never discuss zip files and all...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drose6102 (Aug 14, 2011)

_base2 said:


> Does anyone have problems with inserting a period that isn't for the end of a sentence? Like trying typing "dot zip"... It wants to put the period at the prior word.... Driving me up the freaking wall. Bc yanno... We never discuss zip files and all...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yea that drives me crazy. I wish there was a button to turn auto correct off sometimes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

drose6102 said:


> Yea that drives me crazy. I wish there was a button to turn auto correct off sometimes
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I had to ditch it for that reason alone. I am so ocd sometimes but that reeeallly got under my skin. I lasted like 10 minutes total after I realized it wouldn't let me insert a friggin period without also inserting a space and a capital letter lol

///FNV - Y U NO MAKE BACON?!\\\


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Swiftkey 3 uninstalled itself when I completed the word antidisestablishmentarianism on my own. It refuses to install when asked to. Anybody know why?


----------

